# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial

## kagell

Señores, buenas dias. Mi nombre es Karen Zuloaga Moreno, soy egresada de la carrera de Ingeniería Agroindustrial de la universidad privada TELESUP, con estudios en la carrera de Ingeniería en Industrias Alimentarias de la Universidad Agraria de la Selva y con estudios de Control de Calidad en Alimentos en el Instituto Daniel A. Carrión.  El motivo por el cual escribo es para poder realizar practicas y tener mas experiencia laboral.  De antemano, muy agradecida por la atención.  atte Karen Zuloaga MorenoTemas similares: Agencia Comercializadora Agropecuaria y Agroindustrial del Perú Maquinaria agroindustrial Spot Ingeniería Agroindustrial (UCV) Gestión y panorama agroindustrial. Empresa Agroindustrial Pomalca S.A.A.

----------

